# New To Me Timex Dynabeat



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello All I really don't post here as often as I should but I could not think of a better place for my latest (2nd) Electric watch.










I know little to nothing about this watch the fact that it was electric and had a nice dial attracted me to it.










The watch is keeping O.K time at about +40 seconds a day I am sure that can be improved upon but considering its age and the fact that I rarely wear watches for more than a day at a time I'm not sure if its worth messing with. I don't even know what the movement looks like as the back is very firmly attached and with it being press on I don't want to risk not being able to get it back on if I take it off just out of curiosity.










If anyone could tell me a bit more about Timex Dynabeats it would be much appreciated.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

The Dynabeat is different from the earlier Timex electrics and electronics in that it has a high frequency balance. it operates at 28,800 beats per hour as opposed to 21,600 for the other electrics. It also has a very distictive sound when held to the ear.

The back can normally be pressed back with the fingers and doesn't require a mechanical press. There should be two lifting points to pop it open with a knife, one at 6 oclock and one at about 11 oclock .The easiest is usually the one at 11 oclock.


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> The Dynabeat is different from the earlier Timex electrics and electronics in that it has a high frequency balance. it operates at 28,800 beats per hour as opposed to 21,600 for the other electrics. It also has a very distictive sound when held to the ear.
> 
> The back can normally be pressed back with the fingers and doesn't require a mechanical press. There should be two lifting points to pop it open with a knife, one at 6 oclock and one at about 11 oclock .The easiest is usually the one at 11 oclock.


Thank you watchnutz,

The watch does indeed sound very distinctive nothing like my 28,800 bph eta powered Rado. I can see the lifting points on the case back but the back is very tight and I did not want to force the issue as I don't know what is behind the case back and I did not want to slip and damage anything. One thing I have noticed is that considering the watch is 28,800 bph the second hand seems quite choppy. Is this normal ? the tick of the watch is not as smooth as some of my slower beat movements.


----------

